# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Συνάντηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη !!!

## gsmaster

> Η συνάντηση της Θεσσαλονίκης θα γίνει την...
> 
> *Κυριακή 27/2/2005 στις 16:00 στην Καμάρα* (απο κάτω ακριβώς...)





Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να οργανώσουμε μια συνάντηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη ας απαντήσουν!!!

----------


## adagio

Εγω αν δεν δινω κανενα μαθημα την επομενη ειμαι μεσα!

----------


## electronic

:Very Happy:  Θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να είμαι παρών όταν ορίσουμε ημερομηνία.  :Very Happy:

----------


## leosedf

Καλή ιδέα υπολογίστε και μένα αλλα μια ημερομηνία που να βολεύει και λίγο. Πάντως όχι αμέσως μέχρι να οργανωθούμε βρε παιδιά

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι να τελειώσει η εξεταστική πρώτα, και μετά... τέλη φλεβάρη - αρχές μάρτη, να μαζευτούμε κιόλας...  :Wink:

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΙΔΗΣ ΕΥΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ

Είμαι μέσα κι εγώ όποτε κανονιστεί. Μετά τις 17:00 λόγω δουλειάς.

----------


## axel

υπολογίστε και εμένα παιδιά!

----------


## arkoudi

mesa kai gw...oleee

----------


## wargodgr

Μέσα και  'γω. Καλό το Computing και το Ιντερνετ αλλά έλληνες είμαστε βρε αδερφέ! Η προσωπική επαφή είναι καλύτερη.

----------


## xrist22

Μεσα κι ο παπους.

----------


## iosis

Και εγώ μέσα είμαι

----------


## ALKETAS

και 'γω μεσα ειμαι.

----------


## TEBELAKIS

> Και εγώ μέσα είμαι



TWRA ARXIZESSSSS  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  LEEI 12/2/05

----------


## ALKETAS

που το λεει αυτο δηλαδη εγινε???

----------


## TEBELAKIS

εχω μια απορια.οταΝ λεΤε να κανονισουμε μια συναντηση,το 8εμα κολαει ειναι *ΠΟΥ*!!!επισης και τι *ΩΡΑ*?????????????

----------


## TEBELAKIS

> που το λεει αυτο δηλαδη εγινε???



οριστε!!!http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/portal.php
 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## ALKETAS

πεστα πεστα.παντοσ συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια που πηραν την προτοβουλια

----------


## Petros

...Αν και νέος

ΜΕΣΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ

Να γνωριστούμε βρε (συν)αδελφέ!!!!!!

----------


## gsmaster

Η συνάντηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη ΔΕΝ έγινε ακόμα. Θα γίνει το τελευταίο Σαββατοκύριακο του Φλεβάρη. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μείνετε συντονισμένοι.

----------


## leosedf

O gsmaster εριξε ιδέα για 26-27 φεβρουαρίου.
Τι λέτε?

----------


## electronic

Εγώ είμαι μέσα.... Να συνενοηθούμε ώρα...

----------


## TEBELAKIS

> Η συνάντηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη ΔΕΝ έγινε ακόμα. Θα γίνει το τελευταίο Σαββατοκύριακο του Φλεβάρη. 
> 
> Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μείνετε συντονισμένοι.



gsmaster καλα μας δουλευεις  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ,ποτε 8α το ελεγες αυτην την ημερομηνια  :Question:  ?πως ετσι αποφασισες να αλλαξεις  γνωμη!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## moutoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gsmaster
> 
> Η συνάντηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη ΔΕΝ έγινε ακόμα. Θα γίνει το τελευταίο Σαββατοκύριακο του Φλεβάρη. 
> 
> Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μείνετε συντονισμένοι.
> 
> 
> 
> gsmaster καλα μας δουλευεις   ,ποτε 8α το ελεγες αυτην την ημερομηνια  ?πως ετσι αποφασισες να αλλαξεις  γνωμη!!




Φιλε μου συγνωμη κιολας, που παιρνω το θαρρος, αλλα με τετοιο υφος τι να την κανεις την συναντηση  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Δεν παιζουμαι τζογο on line να νευριαζουμε  :Wink:     ηρεμησε     :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  

Στις 12/02/05 εγινε Αθηνα...αν μπερδευτηκες.





ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΠΡΟΑΙΡΕΤΟΣ  :OK:

----------


## gsmaster

Λοιπόν: 


Η συνάντηση της Θεσσαλονίκης θα γίνει την...

*Κυριακή 27/2/2005 στις 16:00 στην Καμάρα* (απο κάτω ακριβώς...)



...όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε

----------


## gsmaster

Επειδή με τα προβλήματα της σελίδας, χάθηκαν κάποια μηνύματα,  ξαναγράφω....

Για όποιον αργήσει (μην τολμήσει κανένας...)  δίνω ένα τηλέφωνο μου για επικοινωνία επιτόπου συνενόηση... 699 723 ** **

----------


## gsmaster

Μην ξεχνιόμαστε, η Κυριακή είναι σε 2 μέρες....

----------


## panigrc

Πως θα γνωριστούμε ?

----------


## gsmaster

> Πως θα γνωριστούμε ?



Γι αυτό έδωσα το κινητό μου πιο πάνω. Κάτω από την καμάρα στις 4:00, πόσο κόμσο θα έχει?   :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

Λοιπόν έχω την εντύπωση ότι πάλι χτες το βράδυ χάθηκαν κάποια μηνύματα....


Λοιπόν στην Καμάρα στις 4:00 χτές παρόντες ήταν οι: *gsmaster*, *Radiometer*, *electronic*, *fry*, *leosedf*. 
Ήπιαμε τον καφέ μας στην πλατεία Ναυαρίνου, και συζητήσαμε για πολλά και διάφορα θέματα...    :Cool:  

Όσοι δεν ήρθαν, αυτοί χάσαν...  :P  :P

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας.

Αναπολώντας τα περασμένα και ψάχνοντας στις σελίδες μετά από πολύ καιρό που έχω να μπω, βρήκα και αυτό το θέμα. 
Ήταν από τα πρώτα θέματα για συναντήσεις και προσωπική επαφή με τους χρήστες που έγραφαν εδώ μέσα. Έγινε η πρώτη στην Αθήνα και μετά ακολούθησε και η δική μας στην Καμάρα. Πλέον η σελίδα έχει απλωθεί σε πολλούς τομείς με πάρα πολλά θέματα..
Ένα μπράβο πάντως στα παιδιά που ξεκίνησαν τότε 2003-2004 και συνεχίζουν ακόμα και σήμερα με την παρουσία τους και την βοήθεια τους εκεί που κάποιοι την χρειάζονται. Πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια και όλοι μας έχουμε αλλάξει. 
Πιστεύω προς το καλύτερο και πλέον σοφότεροι..
Μπράβο στον Θάνο (Groov), στον Γρηγόρη (moutoulos), στον Γιάννη (gsmaster*)*, στον Γιάννη (Radiometer)
 	και στον Κωνσταντίνο (leosedf) που ήταν, είναι και θα είναι μαζί μας.

ΥΓ ..Πως πέρασαν τα χρόνια????? 

Γιώργος electronic

----------


## gsmaster

Πέρασαν τα άτιμα τα χρόνια, πω πω σαν χτες το θυμάμαι.... 13 χρόνια ακριβώς σε λίγες μέρες....
Οργανώστε και τώρα καμια συνάντηση εσείς που είστε εκεί ακόμα, μεγάλη πόλη η θεσσαλονίκη θα μαζευτείτε κόσμος. Αν μπορέσω θα ανέβω κι έγω από Γιάννενα που μένω μόνιμα πλέον τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια.


ΥΓ Πόσοι να είμαστε απο Γιάννενα εδώ??

----------


## electronic

Γιάννη άλλα χρόνια τότε ξένοιαστα χωρίς πολλές υποχρεώσεις....... 

Εσύ στα Γιάννενα 10 χρόνια εγώ με την οικογένεια στην Γερμανία τα τελευταία 7 Χρόνια. 

Αλλά αν οργανωθεί συνάντηση καλοκαίρι αρχές ή μέσα Ιουλίου θα είμαστε Θεσσαλονίκη για διακοπές...... Αν κάποιος αναλάβει να οργανώσει μια συνάντηση είμαι μέσα.

----------


## VirusX2

Άιντε οργανώστε τίποτα να μαζευτούμε..!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Άιντε οργανώστε τίποτα να μαζευτούμε..!!



+1
Εγώ δεν ήμουν σε καμιά συνάντηση και θα θελα πολύ... πώς το λένε; ...πριν πεθάνω να βρεθώ σε μια  :Very Happy:

----------

